# 1st Gen Honda CRX uncompromising SQ Install



## martyanov

Someone must have seen my Honda Jazz: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gallery/85975-2007-honda-jazz-fit-russia.html

Now I have started a new project, it was started two years ago, all this time I restored the car.

I will begin with a description of the source.

The head unit Sound Monitor DTA-500x changer ICD-500. Body and control panel head unit will be divided, the body in the trunk, a control panel over the rear view mirror.

The head unit has been modified a bit, added a power stabilizer on +/- 13V, as its power op amp has a very noisy. Replaced by operational amplifiers, analog path in the DTA-500 is very short, there is one operational amplifier and a filter built directly after the DAC and exhaust. Replaced them with LM4562, there was absolutely rubbish NJM4580. Added a couple of capacitors on around the op amp. capacity in the stabilizer and some operational amplifiers Nichicon Muse.

The next and very important step tweak the head unit was getting rid of the digital volume control. Yes, yes, it is despite the price and first-class Sound Monitor, there is digital, not even evol.

The regulator made ​​by the resistive matrix, which switches the relay Takamisawa, absolute Hi-End!!!
In short all the video shows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKEH6z8lWZc


----------



## martyanov

Ordered at the factory boards big for regulator, small for a stabilizer.
















Assembled regulators, Each board two channels.


----------



## martyanov

Next, the system two amplifiers Tru Technology TO3-4.150 for LF / HF and TO3-2.250 for subs. In amplifiers that can cut all remained just straight amplifiers, without the gain and crossovers Increased bias current, nominally because he quite at zero.

HF - Dynaudio Esotar MD-D330T 
LF - Dynaudio Esotar2-650 in boxes of 7-9 liters per panel.
SUB - Dynaudio MW190 two pieces in stealth for 50 liters.

220A alternator and six batteries in the trunk of Genesis G16EP directly under the amplifier! The total capacity of 96 A / B and short-circuit current 9000Amper and weighs 36kg. Distributor power Audison Connection SFD41C.


----------



## KP

Looking good!

Add a remote and I'll be impressed.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

OH IM IN!!!! One of my fav cars for SQ, I loved mine.


----------



## martyanov

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Add a remote and I'll be impressed.


Remote volume control is already there. Access to other functions of SM in the remote I do not need, SM will be used primarily as a processor, the car will be installed iPad2, it will be the main source.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AADd95yso04


----------



## bfrance

Excited to see this one unfold. I LOVE these cars. My first taste of go-cart handling in a small, fwd car was driving a high-school friend's '86 Crx si.

I'm in for the build!

-Ben


----------



## FartinInTheTub

:snacks:


----------



## DAT

:snacks:


----------



## PottersField

Impressive.


----------



## martyanov

at the moment I'm a bit busy rebuilding my CRX
Here I bought a CRX

































Now he's a


----------



## aV8ter

DAMN! Impressive work.


----------



## trojan fan

x3...:snacks:

Wow!!!!...that looks like a lot of work...:beerchug:


----------



## Maximilliano

interesting log here. Im in.


----------



## martyanov

Today I redid power Apple Time Capsule
I took the PSU M3-ATX, it does not fit the height, so I divided the board and made them together. Now, Time Capsule has a 6-36volt power supply and rem out wire.


----------



## martyanov

Even today remade the power supply at the airport express
Now it also works on 12 volts


----------



## req

wow. sir you are doing some amazing stuff here. i wish i knew this much about circuit design and implementation!


----------



## upgrayedd

nice nice nice!


----------



## martyanov

Airport with a new stabilizer in too much heat. We need to do an external radiator.


----------



## supramkivtt2jz

Wow... great work. I also wish I new more about circuitry...


----------



## ToddG

count me in.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

This thread REALLY makes me wish I could get my hands on my
old car. I'm sure its someone's drag car by now though. What are
you going to do to the engine or are you doing a swap?

Impressive work.


----------



## Baada

:bowdown: Will I get the same results if I just tape some op-amps and capacitors to the face of my stock radio?


----------



## martyanov

Baada said:


> :bowdown: Will I get the same results if I just tape some op-amps and capacitors to the face of my stock radio?


In stock radio usually does not get much better. Much has been done in a single chip. Better to do as I did in my Honda Jazz, I gave the link in first post.


----------



## martyanov

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This thread REALLY makes me wish I could get my hands on my
> old car. I'm sure its someone's drag car by now though. What are
> you going to do to the engine or are you doing a swap?
> 
> Impressive work.


I had EW3, I do D16A1 swap and of course fully repairing it.


----------



## funkalicious

Wow! The kind of electrical modifications that you are doing are a big reason why I am going for an automated systems tech certificate. That's the kind of stuff I'm chomping at the bit to do. Not to mention the DIY body work. Great and inspiring efforts!


----------



## martyanov

How do you think about this arrangement?


----------



## funkalicious

Is this for competition? Are you in a one seat or two seat class? For one seat I would say it would work great given proper speaker angling and dispersion. It could also work well for two seat with tweaking but if you're going through the trouble of rebuilding the entire dash it would seem to me that it would be in your favor to minimize pathlengths as much as you can if that is the class you compete in. Just my humble and amateur .02 .


----------



## Xandr

WOW, it was such a piece of #### when you bought it, but now, after restoration, it looks like a car. Think, you're going to build great competitive car and hit all your opponents next season.


----------



## martyanov

funkalicious said:


> Is this for competition? Are you in a one seat or two seat class? For one seat I would say it would work great given proper speaker angling and dispersion. It could also work well for two seat with tweaking but if you're going through the trouble of rebuilding the entire dash it would seem to me that it would be in your favor to minimize pathlengths as much as you can if that is the class you compete in. Just my humble and amateur .02 .


Thank you! I'll go on this car every day, but on the competition sometimes go. The class will be one seat.


----------



## digojp

omg, very nice work.


----------



## Zx9r23

Impressive...can't wait to see this build get finished.


----------



## chefhow

martyanov said:


> Ordered at the factory boards big for regulator, small for a stabilizer.


Are you snacking on a tin of Beluga or Sevruga while doing this? WOW


----------



## t3sn4f2

chefhow said:


> Are you snacking on a tin of Beluga or Sevruga while doing this? WOW


:laugh: Awesome


----------



## martyanov

chefhow said:


> Are you snacking on a tin of Beluga or Sevruga while doing this? WOW


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: This solder paste


----------



## knowledge

this is some serious stuff here man


----------



## chefhow

martyanov said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: This solder paste


Thanks


----------



## HondAudio

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This thread REALLY makes me wish I could get my hands on my
> old car. I'm sure its someone's drag car by now though. What are
> you going to do to the engine or are you doing a swap?
> 
> Impressive work.


I traded in my 1989 Civic LX sedan back in November of 2006. The Toyota dealer gave me a whopping $200 towards my Scion xB 

A couple of years later, I *swear* I saw somebody driving my old Civic in a parking lot. It was missing a trim piece between the bumper and the hood, and the exhaust pipe was missing aft of the muffler... just like mine was! 

You would think they would have wholesaled it and it would have been torn down for parts...

I wanted to keep it and rebuild the engine by hand, but I didn't have the space :blush:


----------



## bobwires

sweet


----------



## martyanov

Did the box instead of spare wheel under the batteries, it will also set the head unit, AirPort and Time Capsule.
5 batteries Genezis G16EP 16 amps per hour and 1,500 amperes short circuit current, a total of 80 A / h and 7500 amperes.
All batteries will be connected by bus 3x20mm in two "layers" = 120 mm2. 0Ga cable from it to the distributor, and 0Ga under the hood to the standard wiring.


----------



## xanderin

Great stuff here. I still have a 91 CRX with a blown engine that I am too sentimental to get rid of...


----------



## martyanov

That's almost all the details, not enough 20 cm bus tomorrow I'll go buy it.








Joined by soldering. Gas Burner + 100 watt soldering iron.


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...%25B0%25D1%2584%25D0%25B8%25D1%258F%25206.JPG


What psu is that?



martyanov said:


> Airport with a new stabilizer in too much heat. We need to do an external radiator.


This is the same issue i found with my 12vcd conversion; i used an lm7805 and a lm1117 with heat sinks on both. 

















I want to replace the lm7805 with a 5v buck converter, but im worried if the 1117 will be able to output a clean 3.3 supply when its being supplied with an input voltage ripple?

Also did you do anything to cool the board/processors? i flush mounted an old passive chipset heatsink i had:









Link to the full AEX modification thread.


----------



## martyanov

ganesht said:


> What psu is that?


DC to DC 12V to Dual output 5V / 3.3V LED Power module | eBay
In the old A1084 cooling enough. The new A1264 is heated strongly enough, it will be installed in a closed volume, so I will make him a better cooling.


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


> DC to DC 12V to Dual output 5V / 3.3V LED Power module | eBay
> In the old A1084 cooling enough. The new A1264 is heated strongly enough, it will be installed in a closed volume, so I will make him a better cooling.


agreed the 802.11N airports heat up quite a bit. a 28mm heatsink and a good quality thermal paste does the trick. if you lift the silver shields you will find white foam (thermal conductors?) i replaced them with copper blocks stuck on with thermal tape. i modified the copper plate as a more effective thermal pipe, it seems to really do the job as far as dissipating the heat. 

so your comment about heat was in reference to the airport and not the power supply?

can you touch both ICs? does u2 ever get hot?
U1 looks like a switched mode power supply..

if you have a o-scope can you see what the 3.3v output looks like?


----------



## t3sn4f2

http://kivic-one.com/

+

StarTech.com HDMI to DVI-D Video Converter with Audio Video converter

Might resample to 48kHz though (with questionable quality), like Apple's Apple recent TV. :/


----------



## martyanov

ganesht said:


> so your comment about heat was in reference to the airport and not the power supply?
> 
> can you touch both ICs? does u2 ever get hot?
> U1 looks like a switched mode power supply..
> 
> if you have a o-scope can you see what the 3.3v output looks like?


A1084 without a converted power supply unit heats up far less than the A1264

U2 is really hot, so it heats up in A1264 even more. I have not looked at how stable 3.3v, U2 linear regulator, must be all even.


----------



## martyanov

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://kivic-one.com/
> 
> +
> 
> StarTech.com HDMI to DVI-D Video Converter with Audio Video converter
> 
> Might resample to 48kHz though (with questionable quality), like Apple's Apple recent TV. :/



I tried to do s/pdif via HDMI, but does not show iPad video on your own screen when the HDMI device attached to it

My system is now fully assembled on a table, a few days ago, we compared the sound from iPad and sound monitor changer, through iPad a little more bass, but we did not notice any degradation or audio.


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


> I have not looked at how stable 3.3v, U2 linear regulator, must be all even.


since you're using the digital output i think you won't be as affected by a dirty input power, for the time being im still using the analog output, so im more concerned about a stable input.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I dig the and ground your dig the and ground your working with. Very with.innovative.


----------



## GENEXXA

Hands down, this will be the sickest iPad 2 install ever.
With the detail to sound quality, and craftmanship.


----------



## martyanov

GENEXXA said:


> Hands down, this will be the sickest iPad 2 install ever.
> With the detail to sound quality, and craftmanship.


I'm afraid I do not understand you very well, are you worried about that ipad will be a bad source?


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


> I'm afraid I do not understand you very well, are you worried about that ipad will be a bad source?


he is just complimenting your build.


----------



## IBcivic

From Urban Dictionary


" sick "

1)crazy, cool, insane


----------



## funkalicious

martyanov: If you don't mind me asking what do you do for a living and what, if any, is your formal training in electronics?


----------



## martyanov

funkalicious said:


> martyanov: If you don't mind me asking what do you do for a living and what, if any, is your formal training in electronics?


Sorry, I'm working with a live sound. Working in concert and repair of equipment. Unfortunately I have no education, I studied at night school. But I have a soldering iron in hand from childhood.


----------



## martyanov

Completed the same bus. The turn was placed in an overlap riveted and soldered. Drill the holes.
Took today ordered shrink 3M to sewer pipe does not reach a little bit))))))
About an hour for two get into, turn another story. Then a couple of hours to shrink, it is something unreal, the best protection against short-circuit is difficult to come up with. The thickness of 3mm seated position and the adhesive layer is still inside. It is a pity that no surface is smooth due to the glue inside. And so I'm just delighted with this shrinking.


----------



## martyanov




----------



## dvc

S
I
C
K


----------



## chad

martyanov said:


> Sorry, I'm working with a live sound. Working in concert and repair of equipment. Unfortunately I have no education, I studied at night school. But I have a soldering iron in hand from childhood.


hell yes.....


----------



## funkalicious

Uneffinbelievable! I was seriously impressed with your skills and attention to detail before but now it's like: "Damn! This guy defines DIY mad skills :thumbsup:."


----------



## rodburner

Didn't understand a word of the electronics portion,sure can admire the lengths you've gone to to make it happen. Awesome work.


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


>


oh my, that might be one of the sexiest things ive seen built on diyma!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Very nice!!!


----------



## martyanov

I made ​​a second bus.


----------



## raresvintea

Very nice build. I want to ask you something, how will you tied or fix the batteries into the place, because cooper isn't the strongest material. You need to make some brackets for those batteries.

Nice job man!


----------



## t3sn4f2

raresvintea said:


> *Very nice build. I want to ask you something, how will you tied or fix the batteries into the place, because cooper isn't the strongest material. You need to make some brackets for those batteries.*Nice job man!


And the terminals on a battery are even weaker then the copper.


----------



## martyanov

t3sn4f2 said:


> And the terminals on a battery are even weaker then the copper.


Correctly, the batteries need to be fixed, I thought how I would do it, this week I'll do it.


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


> [/URL]


How are you going to connect to the batteries? are you going to just add a connection to one of the batteries, or is there a dedicated 'connection' spot on the bus?


----------



## martyanov

ganesht said:


> How are you going to connect to the batteries? are you going to just add a connection to one of the batteries, or is there a dedicated 'connection' spot on the bus?


yes!


----------



## req

awesome buss bar!! cant wait to see your amp rack haha!!


----------



## martyanov

Made a noise isolation
The total weight of approximately 20kg








A lot of material on the roof was gone.


----------



## jcorkin

Outstanding install!!!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## ganesht

martyanov said:


> A lot of material on the roof was gone.


Is that the stock roof? or have you modified it for a larger sunroof?


----------



## robolop

Respect for what you've done.................


----------



## martyanov

ganesht said:


> Is that the stock roof? or have you modified it for a larger sunroof?


stock


----------



## eye_see_you

makes me miss my crx but the build quality is phenomenal so far


----------



## HondAudio

martyanov said:


>


Is that black stuff mass-loaded vinyl [MLV], or is it another type of CLD?


----------



## martyanov

HondAudio said:


> Is that black stuff mass-loaded vinyl [MLV], or is it another type of CLD?


This is Shumoff Comfort 6mm http://130.com.ua/en/product/noise-isolati...moff-comfort-3/
He looks like foam rubber


----------



## quietfly

выдающийся! Потрясающе! большую работу!


----------



## Mic10is

quietfly said:


> выдающийся! Потрясающе! большую работу!


dude, your keyboard broke


----------



## quietfly

it says awesome/ FABULOUS great work


----------



## subwoofery

quietfly said:


> it says awesome/ FABULOUS great work


I got "Outstanding! Fabulous! great job!" from google translate but I guess your translation works too :laugh: Just playin' 

Kelvin


----------



## quietfly

i think in russian fabulous and awesome both mean there own word for it. i'm a translation junky...


----------



## martyanov

Guys, Thanks so much for your nice comments!
I continued to work with my head unit.
I split the panel and body, now they can connect a long wire. I also set a new volume control, now he has to adjustment of-99dB, as he is now on the other relay is smaller. I also soldered directly to the volume control signal cables Cardas Interconnect
He added the fan


----------



## martyanov

Well, this is the first walk on the street. White moved into the garage, we will gradually collect.


----------



## mattyjman

wow... looking well thought out. sub'd for this


----------



## Svendingo

Amazing build so far. I was sad to see the bus bars covered though, they were so pretty in naked copper. 



Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sweefu

Wow! What an awesome build mate, can't wait to see it start to take shape.


----------



## martyanov




----------



## req

im at work, i cant watch the videos, but i look forward to it when i get home! 

this build is great!


----------



## Niebur3

Amazing Build. This is going to be a fun one to follow!


----------



## mytmous

subscribed. Incredible work so far!


----------



## audio+civic

Cool to see a first gen CRX.


----------



## juanchibiris

Incredible build!!1, subscribed.


----------



## John Reid

I might be showing my 41 years of age here, but to me, the greatest thing about this build is that most of us are sitting at our desks in North America watching him work on this in Russia.

I love the internet.






Most of the time.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Ok, we need more!


----------



## vwjmkv

subed!


----------



## BowDown

Wow! This is an awesome build. Can't believe I missed it...


----------



## marvnmars

a ground up restoration/sq bulid...amazing work, this would be a multi year project for me and you have do so much in such a short amount of time..just the sound monitormods alone are amazing...can't wait to see the finished product, just wish i could come hear it when you finish..


----------



## tonny

Really nice build!

I hope you can make it to the EMMA euro finales sometime then I will be there 
for a listening session!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jazzop

Why are you using the generic aftermarket radio faceplate? If you want to conceal the system, why not use an OEM Honda radio faceplate?


----------



## martyanov

Jazzop said:


> Why are you using the generic aftermarket radio faceplate? If you want to conceal the system, why not use an OEM Honda radio faceplate?


Oh no, I'm not trying to hide the faceplate, it will be over the rear view mirror


----------



## hybridamp

Awesome work I must say and despite my Nissan/Infiniti loyalty, I have a thing for CRX's... It probably has something to do with all the good times I had in one back in high school. Yeah, my baldness is showing my age along with this post it seems.


----------



## n_olympios

I'm in. I can't wait to watch how this evolves.

Greetings to friendly Russia!


----------



## martyanov

tonny said:


> Really nice build!
> 
> I hope you can make it to the EMMA euro finales sometime then I will be there
> for a listening session!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


I be allowed in Europe in a car production in 1985? There, because environmental standards EURO?


----------



## martyanov

I changed the location of batteries, so I had to make a new mount.
Now the battery will be six. It will be 9000 amperes short circuit current, 96 a/h capacity, and total weight of 36kg.

























































It is also already installed the 220A alternator
220AMP Alternator for Imports and Domestics - Fitzall-220 | PowerBastards.com


----------



## tonny

martyanov said:


> I be allowed in Europe in a car production in 1985? There, because environmental standards EURO?



Why not, My competition car is from 1983 so even older....


----------



## martyanov

tonny said:


> Why not, My competition car is from 1983 so even older....


Very interesting! Where can I look it?


----------



## t3sn4f2

martyanov said:


>


I spy (I see) a Pure i-20 feeding a DAC board housed in a first generation Alpine PDX shell.


----------



## tonny

martyanov said:


> Very interesting! Where can I look it?


I'am sorry but I don't have any pictures online yet... but when they are 
online I will post them!

Tonny


----------



## martyanov

t3sn4f2 said:


> I spy (I see) a Pure i-20 feeding a DAC board housed in a first generation Alpine PDX shell.


Yes, I have decided to use the Pure i-20. Maybe I'm using Airport Express as well. But this is not a DAC, it FIR filter processor.


----------



## martyanov

tonny said:


> I'am sorry but I don't have any pictures online yet... but when they are
> online I will post them!
> 
> Tonny


Thank you! very interesting!


----------



## t3sn4f2

martyanov said:


> Yes, I have decided to use the Pure i-20. Maybe I'm using Airport Express as well. But this is not a DAC, it FIR filter processor.


Cool.


----------



## Wyatta4

Subscribed! This is a neat thread, sir.


----------



## justfuz

I miss my '91 Si. I can't wait to see the finished results and am digging the progress.


----------



## JsUltimateSounds

Perfection and Great use of Resources


----------



## robolop

Respect for the things you pull out of your hat. Lovely to see how this honda gets a second chance.


----------



## Chaos




----------



## martyanov

A lot of changes have occurred in the system.
iPad2 canceled and a new one will Apple TV2 and Sony XEL-1 TV
The tv will be split screen and body.
The screen will scroll up and down.









If I put the 330th tweeters then get a very low stage. So I decided to put the 110th tweeters. They are located at the corners of mirrors. I've already bought two torpedoes from the left and right wheel, for that would make a symmetrical dashboard.

























So, I decided to replace the two MW190, to two Esotar 1200

Today I got that I need Esotars.












So I have a NEW! 330th tweeters that I can sell.


----------



## bradknob

WOWOWOW! This is incredible.


so upset when i read through the few pages, and the builds practically just begun. Anxiously awaiting the outcome of this build. awesome work


----------



## martyanov

sawed two dashboards, I think the better the cover, leather or alcantara?


----------



## req

the dashboard is F**king awesome.


brilliant to find a left side and right side drive dash and merge them together.

please keep posting progress, you are doing awesome work!


----------



## martyanov

The mechanism of movement of the monitor


----------



## req

badass 

now where is it going??

i wish i still had access to my school machiene shop


----------



## martyanov




----------



## chevyrider96

Wow!!


----------



## martyanov

I bought myself a birthday hand router


----------



## JayinMI

I've been looking at routers like that, but I wanted a plunge style one. Nice to see they exist.

How did you get that so perfect?

Jay


----------



## martyanov

JayinMI said:


> I've been looking at routers like that, but I wanted a plunge style one. Nice to see they exist.
> 
> How did you get that so perfect?
> 
> Jay


Simply accurately, good router and a good mill can make fairly accurate.


----------



## n_olympios

DeWalt plunge/steady router and Jasper circle jig. Я вам завидую.


----------



## HondAudio

martyanov said:


> I bought myself a birthday hand router


Nice free-hand work on the DynAudio baffles. 

Is that a Dewalt DWP611? I've only spent a few minutes looking at compact routers, but my Dremel with the plunge attachment hasn't always done things as perfectly as I'd like. The plunge mechanism is too... 'wobbly'.

If I can get a "real" router and accessories for less than $200 USD I'll be pretty happy, and I'll be able to use "real" router bits, and not have to make 12 passes to cut a simple circle


----------



## martyanov

HondAudio said:


> Nice free-hand work on the DynAudio baffles.
> 
> Is that a Dewalt DWP611? I've only spent a few minutes looking at compact routers, but my Dremel with the plunge attachment hasn't always done things as perfectly as I'd like. The plunge mechanism is too... 'wobbly'.
> 
> If I can get a "real" router and accessories for less than $200 USD I'll be pretty happy, and I'll be able to use "real" router bits, and not have to make 12 passes to cut a simple circle


In my country, this model is called the D26204K
This is very similar to your DWP611PK DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's | DEWALT Tools
Damn, it costs you $ 200 and we have almost $ 500


----------



## HondAudio

martyanov said:


> In my country, this model is called the D26204K
> This is very similar to your DWP611PK DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's | DEWALT Tools
> Damn, it costs you $ 200 and we have almost $ 500


Well, you probably have import tariffs and maybe VAT, but mostly it's because _in Soviet Russia, router buy you!_


----------



## FLYONWALL9

JayinMI said:


> I've been looking at routers like that, but I wanted a plunge style one. Nice to see they exist.
> 
> How did you get that so perfect?
> 
> Jay


I have got to second this question. ANY time I try to do this any
of the routers I have will take off in one direction or another if I
do not use a template.


----------



## martyanov

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I have got to second this question. ANY time I try to do this any
> of the routers I have will take off in one direction or another if I
> do not use a template.


He takes off if you do plywood. Also, if a little speed, or mill bad.


----------



## req

you could always make a template out of 1\4" hardboard by taking it slow and cutting the shape out with a jigsaw, then sanding\filing it until perfect. then screw it to your wood and "trace it" with your router. i would assume it would be much faster than doing it freehand.

also, a good-quality *SHARP* mill bit would certainly help.

here is a wood-working forum - and they are talking about router bits. looks like a company called whiteside makes real nice bits - carbide if you can afford it.

Best Router Bits - Router Forums


----------



## oilman

Damn, now I know what I'm asking for Christmas.


----------



## JayinMI

req said:


> you could always make a template out of 1\4" hardboard by taking it slow and cutting the shape out with a jigsaw, then sanding\filing it until perfect. then screw it to your wood and "trace it" with your router. i would assume it would be much faster than doing it freehand.
> 
> also, a good-quality *SHARP* mill bit would certainly help.
> 
> here is a wood-working forum - and they are talking about router bits. looks like a company called whiteside makes real nice bits - carbide if you can afford it.
> 
> Best Router Bits - Router Forums


1/8" MDF is awesome for this, if you can find it. It sands a little easier than 1/4" so it makes getting curves and stuff perfect easier.

Here's another thought. Take a piece of 1/4", cut out your mounting hole. tape off the edges of the speaker. mount it down to the 1/4", build up the edges with body filler, remove speaker, use a flush trim bit to remove the excess material...(optionally) transfer to a new piece of 1/4. If you plan to wrap whatever it is you're building, use some foam tape around the speaker before the body filler so you have a gap for your material to fit into.

Jay


----------



## chiragh

amazing .... mind blowing installl !!:bowdown:


----------



## robolop

I love this instal.


----------



## martyanov

For a long time did not find the time to do the bus connecting the GND.
100-watt soldering iron and a gas burner

















Then completely sanded








heat shrink tubing
















align contacts








conductive grease
















Contact protection lacquer
















doing covers of plastic


----------



## 2000LaDe

thats some incredible work


----------



## toolparabols

This is really impressive. Most interesting build ive seen.


----------



## Paul1217

subd


----------



## Datsubishi

Incredible work! Electrical mods most of us couldn't even dream of. Opens up so many doors for install options. Definitely looking forward to seeing how this ends up.


----------



## Lunchmeat

Amazing!


----------



## stef600rr

amazing skills, amazing components, amazing work!!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jpeezy

More pics ! Please really nice job, I was really excited to see you driving it.


----------



## martyanov

come Stinger power distributors and cables









mount amplifier


----------



## martyanov

Sony XEL-1 preparation










the main thing is not to say to millers how much cost XEL



























Oh yeah, I gave myself for Christmas a good camera, now photos are better.


----------



## Liveris

nice job.


----------



## sydmonster

quietly
watching
appreciating

encouraging you!


----------



## martyanov

Under other two batteries welded just such a platform









platform for distributors


































contact conductive paste


























marine terminals


























no comments!









a very handy tool for cutting cables









+ cables









BlueSea switch









after connecting lacquered

















cleared out the connection points










































https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-****0Ek0qgo/UQIzZEUCrxI/AAAAAAAACjI/rF0H2VALB3Y/s800/DSC_1301.jpg


----------



## SciPunk

Beautiful!


----------



## Tsmith

Incredible build! I cannot wait to see more. I miss my CRX


----------



## t3sn4f2

martyanov said:


>


Nice!

Something for the make shift crimpers with their hammers-to-asphalt floor crimps, and their pulled-on conduction test.


----------



## bbfoto

^True dat! Now that's a PERFECT crimp connection!


----------



## co_leonard

martyanov said:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-****0Ek0qgo/UQIzZEUCrxI/AAAAAAAACjI/rF0H2VALB3Y/s800/DSC_1301.jpg


Very nice! Excellent work!

Question: do you plan to put a fan for your amps?


----------



## martyanov

co_leonard said:


> Question: do you plan to put a fan for your amps?


Yes, I'm going to put two fans in the back, between the rear lights


----------



## chad

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Something for the make shift crimpers with their hammers-to-asphalt floor crimps, and their pulled-on conduction test.


Damn straight.


----------



## sydmonster

<< giggles at that cut cross sectional photo of the termination.... TOO GOOD! 

electrolytic grease??


----------



## chad

sydmonster said:


> electrolytic grease??


Likely has suspended metal in it to retard/prevent oxidation of two dissimilar metals.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

amazing install! 
skillz!


----------



## req

chad said:


> Likely has suspended metal in it to retard/prevent oxidation of two dissimilar metals.


this is called galvanic corrosion.


----------



## optimaprime

wow this is really cool some of guys need your own tv show for this stuff!!!


----------



## perfecxionx

awesome build


----------



## JCoffey

I work for a phone company, and because we deal with so many batteries, grounding cables etc, we have a nice set of crimping tools and dies. They arent cheap, but once you use them, you NEVER want to go back to using a hammer or bench vice lol


----------



## martyanov

Boxes in the dash decided to make the MDF, the bulk of 10mm, many would say that a little, but when there is a big plane is really small, I have the same large planes virtually no places that seem voiced additional efforts ribs.
Mounting surface for midbass 16mm MDF. First made 10mm, but then I realized that, given the thickness of any milling, remade.

Ring under subs did of 24mm MDF

Measuring volume, pasta









The base of box









Billet, 16mm and 24mm MDF









Finished ring under subwoofers









New rings for midbass 16mm









Dynaudio Esotar 1200


















































Hello!


----------



## sydmonster

PASTA!!!


----------



## stef600rr

pasta as............ volume calculator??? 

sorry  i'm italian :laugh:


----------



## martyanov

stef600rr said:


> pasta as............ volume calculator???


Yes, i love pasta


----------



## robolop

Looks very good and compact, I think you’re having a blast making this....


----------



## martyanov

Did the hood, now do not watch cartoons after the polyester resin.









































Polyester resin with filler Aerosil.


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Very cool box! Keep going!


----------



## optimaprime

this is great stuff keep going !!


----------



## sydmonster

I like the internal bracing! Forever adjustable


----------



## martyanov

What do you think?


----------



## n_olympios

Pretty nice, I like the two-tone dash. Final looks I presume?


----------



## martyanov

n_olympios said:


> Pretty nice, I like the two-tone dash. Final looks I presume?


No, just one piece of the car right-hand drive, and one to the left


----------



## sydmonster

HELL YEAH!! Lorv custom work like this!!

Martyanov, what do you plan to cover the dash in, soft fabrics or hard surfaces (ie paint)? I ask with a forward thought on early reflections etc.


----------



## martyanov

sydmonster said:


> HELL YEAH!! Lorv custom work like this!!
> 
> Martyanov, what do you plan to cover the dash in, soft fabrics or hard surfaces (ie paint)? I ask with a forward thought on early reflections etc.


Around a speaker will Alcantara, outside the Bielastisch


----------



## stef600rr

AMAZING


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Very cool!


----------



## sweefu

Very interesting! 
You need a removable steering wheel hub, for ultimate listening times!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

AWESOME! How are you going to do the gauges?


----------



## martyanov

sweefu said:


> Very interesting!
> You need a removable steering wheel hub, for ultimate listening times!


----------



## martyanov

sinister-kustoms said:


> AWESOME! How are you going to do the gauges?


They will be in the center. See you soon.


----------



## sweefu

Damn!! That is the way to do things! I wish I could have a listen to this thing.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Wow really like that. Nearly the same thing i'b about to with my Lexus. I also like the dash peaces on left hand drive half and one Right hand drive half. Very nice. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## req

wow that is totally rad! sealed enclosures for dyn midbass in the dash! very cool dude. just make sure those enclosures are either secured to the frame real good and solid - or find a way to decouple and "float" them there.

awesome work.


----------



## martyanov

req said:


> wow that is totally rad! sealed enclosures for dyn midbass in the dash! very cool dude. just make sure those enclosures are either secured to the frame real good and solid - or find a way to decouple and "float" them there.
> 
> awesome work.


boxes bolted to the car body.


----------



## sydmonster

martyanov said:


>


SNAP!!...

Spink, i was thinking the same thing ala-Scott B's Black Betty!
This is a super interesting build!


----------



## martyanov

Place for the subwoofer








Variant in glass








variant in the upper








variant on each other










What variant to choose???


----------



## n_olympios

Neither. Since this is an uncompromising install, you should put it where it sounds best. I'd be tempted to build a box for it that floats over the amps right behind the seats.


----------



## martyanov

Well finished mount amplifiers. That's the frame.









Cut out from the corner bracket for gas spring and cut it thread


















Lock used from CRX a third door.


----------



## req

wow. totally rad! keep the awesome work up!


----------



## thehatedguy

Dear lord...that's um, impressive to say the least.


----------



## IBcivic

Святое дерьмо, что это удивительно!


----------



## martyanov

Soldered interconnects directly to the amplifier without connectors. Cardas Crosslink
















Soldering course solder and flux Cardas, you can say anything about whether it is, but once sniffed the smell you get used to this flux, I guarantee!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

That is all!


----------



## req

wow very cool! you has balls sir!


----------



## robolop

That’s cool man, I like it a lot to see what you are doing with the Honda.
Just one thing… I’ve seen that you use that “gas damper” to let it push on one side. You have to be careful that the “damper” won’t crook everything up.
I’ve done this one time with a trunk, and that didn’t look fine at all… When I placed one L and R, the problem was solved. Now it’s possible that, once the amps are placed, they will take in.
Good luck dude


----------



## martyanov

robolop said:


> That’s cool man, I like it a lot to see what you are doing with the Honda.
> Just one thing… I’ve seen that you use that “gas damper” to let it push on one side. You have to be careful that the “damper” won’t crook everything up.
> I’ve done this one time with a trunk, and that didn’t look fine at all… When I placed one L and R, the problem was solved. Now it’s possible that, once the amps are placed, they will take in.
> Good luck dude


If I put a second that I could not get the spare wheel.


----------



## martyanov

Started wiring.
For fixing were made and painted here are glands.








and fitted to the rivet nuts

































Cardas Crosslink 

















Sound Monitor Changer cable


----------



## martyanov

Cardas GRCM + Cardas CTFA


----------



## vwjmkv

this work is simply, AMAZING. staying tuned!


----------



## oilman

Top 5 build log in my book. Are you down with OCD?


----------



## martyanov

oilman said:


> Are you down with OCD?


----------



## vwjmkv

oilman said:


> Top 5 build log in my book. Are you down with OCD?





martyanov said:


>


perhaps OPP?


----------



## oilman

Just another way of saying attention to detail. And yes OCD sounds like OPP that why I wrote it that way. It was intended as a compliment.


----------



## SouthSyde

O is for Other, P is for People scratchin' temple
The last P...well...that's not that simple
It's sorta like another way to call a cat a kitten...


----------



## hybridamp

Excellent work, those cardas are a pita to solder so I commend you on that.


----------



## sydmonster

Great work continues!! We lorv this build!!

The perforated cable holders are a great idea. Not sure if I've seen that before, but very interesting. 



were's my memebership!


----------



## Mrnurse

WOW, all I can say is this build is going great!


----------



## optimaprime

damn thats all i can say right now , damn....


----------



## martyanov




----------



## IBcivic

захватывающей!


----------



## t3sn4f2

Very nice! Great job.


----------



## req

wow looks amazing!!


----------



## bbfoto

Fantastic job, martyanov. You should be proud. You took this little car "from rust to riches". I can't imagine the amount of time and work (and $) that went into this project, but the results are stellar. Congratulations on a job very well done.


----------



## benny

...dem wheels...


----------



## bbfoto

...remind me of the cooling fins of a radiator fan clutch.


----------



## Voorttimies

Great work! That has to be the best looking CRX I've seen. 

Now waiting for the speaker and dash install to finish...


----------



## optimaprime

Ya man more updates !!!


----------



## Maldonadosqs

Nice work 

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## captainobvious

Excellent work. Please post more pictures of your updates with the audio installation. More of the dash, and how about the subwoofer and tweeters?

It would be amazing if you could put that subwoofer in the front center under/behind the dash as well. This is a fantastic effort and great installation. Thanks for posting.


----------



## martyanov

captainobvious said:


> Excellent work. Please post more pictures of your updates with the audio installation. More of the dash, and how about the subwoofer and tweeters?
> 
> It would be amazing if you could put that subwoofer in the front center under/behind the dash as well. This is a fantastic effort and great installation. Thanks for posting.


My friend put the two Pioneer ODR 10 " to front. At the door, he closed volumes 23 liters. Due to the proximity of the lowest bass below 30Hz is not, but it's there in the back seat. Need a large distance to the subwoofer. Had to put two more Pioneer PRS 12" in the trunk. And they play anything below 35Hz. Thus he now has five way system.


----------



## martyanov

Long long process of inventing and manufacturing of electric transportation for SONY XEL-1 is finally over, now begins the process of integration into the dashboard.

Ball Bearing THK, the gears on the printer, the rest are milled from aluminum.
The monitor will be at the center of the dashboard, go and hide.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzNCRv7zyJA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## n_olympios

An 11" oled screen rising up from into the dash. Now that's dedication!


----------



## bbfoto

martyanov said:


> Long long process of inventing and manufacturing of electric transportation for SONY XEL-1 is finally over, now begins the process of integration into the dashboard.
> 
> Ball Bearing THK, the gears on the printer, the rest are milled from aluminum.
> The monitor will be at the center of the dashboard, go and hide.


THAT is KILLER! Nice work. Can't wait to see this in the car!


----------



## mitchjr

Excellent work.


----------



## optimaprime

Holly **** balls that's cool


----------



## req

martyanov - that screen is going to be boss when you put it in. outstanding work. i can not wait to see what you do next!


----------



## j.key

any updates? i've been lurking for awhlie and im dying to see the outcome of all this.


----------



## optimaprime

yes updates please!!!


----------



## martyanov

Unfortunately I have all summer just washed my car. It was a lot of work has been Universiade in Kazan. And I prepared three cars to the competition. One of them did it myself and two other guys were doing and I tune them.
1. Mitsubishi Outlander TEAM Pioneer he appears Multimedia 5.1 and Expert Unlim. 



















Last year he was second in Russia and in Europe in Multimedia 5.1.
Last week was the final format of AMT Russia where he became the first in both classes. Now getting ready for the final EMMA Russia and the Euro finals.

2 The second car Hyundai Santa Fe on the components Esotar, last year he became the first in class amateur and won the Grand Prix for best sound in AMT format. This year, he was second in the Amateur + and the first in Multimedia Stereo









3 And another car Infinity FX35 as on Esotar, this year the first time he went and became the first in the class PRO.

Photos from the final of AMT, I stand at the center of a black t-shirt.











Now we will prepare for the final EMMA Russia 21th of September, then I turn off the phone, hang up the lock on the door and do CRX!!!


----------



## req

nice work! congratulations!


----------



## casey

everything looks amazing.

is that an authentic mugen body kit and exhaust?

the mf-48s look great on there, do you have the aero discs for them too?


----------



## audio+civic

You have been spending time with rob


----------



## martyanov

casey said:


> everything looks amazing.
> 
> is that an authentic mugen body kit and exhaust?
> 
> the mf-48s look great on there, do you have the aero discs for them too?


no this is Houseman autosports replica, exhaust is made by my replica


----------



## optimaprime

wow man any morepics of anything you touched !!!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Um. Wow.


----------



## captainobvious

Awesome work. Those doors are massive


----------



## martyanov

Make a mount for the tweeters.


----------



## optimaprime

Freaking sick sick man


----------



## subwoofery

Can you round the side of the pods to help with diffraction? 

Kelvin


----------



## bignev

STUD.


----------



## n_olympios

This is looking great! Shame there's no provision for grille protection.


----------



## martyanov

Well, finally I'm covered in sawdust!
Has launched a new version of the boot.
Today, all that time to the bottom of this sub.
MDF-25mm, quite a long time to adjust to the shape of the bottom.
The hole in the center under the lip spare wheel, then closes.


----------



## martyanov

n_olympios said:


> This is looking great! Shame there's no provision for grille protection.


We have 110 Esotar native grill. It may be an additional grill, attached to both the Focal 3W2


----------



## martyanov

subwoofery said:


> Can you round the side of the pods to help with diffraction?
> 
> Kelvin


I'm sorry, I did not understand the question


----------



## subwoofery

martyanov said:


> I'm sorry, I did not understand the question


Good read here: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/65061-improve-your-soundstage-%242.html 

Kelvin


----------



## martyanov

Welded frame for the amplifiers.
The idea is - frame amp and subwoofer enclosure will be as one.
For what? WEIGHT! The harder the better subwoofer, TRU will add extra 20kg of weight bearing for the sub.
At the top of the subwoofer will be milled grooves in which lie the whole frame is attached with screws and filled with polyester resin. Screwed on top of a piece of MDF and polyesters which already is the speaker himself. In general right under the speaker in between the layers dvemya MDFa part of the frame will be walled up. I think to get a small monolithic concrete cube.)))))

The initial part of the frame to which are attached amplifiers









The frame with the central part of which is under mortgage speaker


















That something like this would be all

























For those who have not been visiting, a new workshop appeared little room in my garage.









Hi!


----------



## martyanov

So we go on.










The top cover subwoofer with integrated amplifier in its frame.
Drill the first 4 mounting holes are milled under the cage nuts and screws hammered.










We fix the frame and outlines its path.









long time MILLING










Here we get a labyrinth for cockroaches










In that from the first time (a miracle!) Climbs frame



































Drill the remaining mounting points are milled and put a nut










Since the height of the ring turns 50mm and strongly overlaps the window frame speaker had her fill up the inside and 4mm-milled in the same mills the area under the nut.


----------



## robolop

You make beautiful things dude.
Keep going..........


----------



## optimaprime

Ya he makes pretty things so do you robolop


----------



## Navy Chief

martyanov said:


>


I love those Dynaudio coveralls, where did you get them.

Amazing work as always, I envy your patience. I truely enjoy the fact that I can get on here and watch what a guy half way around the world is building.


----------



## sydmonster

wow!! Looking great, that amp/sub layout will be special  !!

I agree, keep going!


----------



## martyanov

Navy Chief said:


> I love those Dynaudio coveralls, where did you get them.
> 
> Amazing work as always, I envy your patience. I truely enjoy the fact that I can get on here and watch what a guy half way around the world is building.


My friend makes clothing, he ordered.


----------



## optimaprime

Wow man keep posting I don't car if it's just of your shop ! Your build is freaking amazing !


----------



## geeio

every time i looked at something else i just thought no way, this install is amazing, the attention to detail and the quality of the work are inspiring, i am also very impressed by the car its self. incredible install.


----------



## martyanov

But I will not write anything, I guess, and so all will understand


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Wow! 
Nice demonstration. I like the boat.


----------



## optimaprime

Wow man like pieces of art


----------



## sydmonster

hahahah!!! lorv the little paper boat!  

Very, very interesting construction and exemplary use of materials.


----------



## req

looking awesome!!!

im loving the pictures - keep them coming


----------



## martyanov




----------



## TheBetterMethod

Awesome machine work! Is that all aluminum? Color almost looks like stainless steel.


----------



## martyanov

TheBetterMethod said:


> Awesome machine work! Is that all aluminum? Color almost looks like stainless steel.


Yes, this is stainless steel


----------



## TheBetterMethod

Great! I love the sturdy feel of stainless, versus the lightweight of aluminum. 
And that looks fantastic!


----------



## sydmonster

WHOA!!! machined and spun stainless!! AMAZING!!


----------



## Datsubishi

Always look forward to updates and pics from your thread. Everything looks great!


----------



## RXZILLA

I have a 2nd gen being built not. Im tuned in.


----------



## martyanov




----------



## martyanov




----------



## martyanov

Below are two images, TS parameters of the new 1200, the second TS parameters already in the box. Now fill in the box no, Qts - 0,6953, with a warm-up dynamics can be grow up a bit since the FS will drop and rise Vas, but Qts will fall. but not too much so that some individuals who said that 38 liters is not enough for me a little bit wrong. Calculations and measurements of everything!


----------



## martyanov

Since the two-channel amplifier for subwoofer Tru Technology TO3-2.250 will work 4ohm bridge, I decided to add him capacitors, the place right near the output transistors, each transistor by 2200uF.
Capacitors taken Nichikon Series PW, they are specifically designed for pulsed power supply.
Earth the copper wire 6mm2.
The capacitors are glued to the glass sealant.
The next step will be the introduction servo controller.


----------



## optimaprime

Damnnnnnnnnnn!!! I can't get my computer to load zapco software and here you are adding improvements to to truamp! I suck looks awesome


----------



## ebrit003

I love this rail of capacitors, but what are the adding to the amps operation?


----------



## Victor_inox

martyanov said:


> I'm afraid I do not understand you very well, are you worried about that ipad will be a bad source?


Это комплимент, американизмы иногда трудно понимать.


----------



## SkizeR

optimaprime said:


> Damnnnnnnnnnn!!! I can't get my computer to load zapco software and here you are adding improvements to to truamp! I suck looks awesome


lol im right there with ya


----------



## sydmonster

this build just gets better.]

I understand the extra capacitors are for extra (impluse) stand by capacitance on the main power rails.


----------



## optimaprime

Ok now the extra caps make since


----------



## spoonsports86

omg wow this build is mind blowing love the work even tho i am lost on alot of the stuff you did lol


----------



## jensclaudius

Love the work you are doing! Wish i had the same skills.


----------



## bertholomey

I had subscribed with the intent of going back and looking at all the pages from the beginning. I finally did it this morning (instead of getting ready for work ). 

Wow! What an amazing job you have done - between getting that car from the condition it started to the beautiful way it looks now, to the fabrication skills, and the electrical / electronics - You have done amazing work! Thank you for Sharing!!!


----------



## minibox

Fabulous work. Can't wait to see the final result of the tweeter pods.


----------



## edouble101

What do you use to label your wires as seen in this pic?


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Can't really say anything that hasn't been said already. This looks incredible.


----------



## lostthumb

edouble101 said:


> What do you use to label your wires as seen in this pic?


A Brother P touch labeler sould be able to do this.


----------



## IBcivic

Brady BMP21 has a variety of label widths, materials and also can print labeled shrink tubes up to .375" dia.

BMP21 Printer Cartridges - Labels & Ribbons - BRADY


----------



## martyanov

Bought here is a little machine, will work.


----------



## martyanov

edouble101 said:


> What do you use to label your wires as seen in this pic?


Dymo Rhino 5200


----------



## zrken

Amazing work!


----------



## mark620

This build and your work is just AMAZING..Your craftsmanship is 2nd to none...Great work


----------



## martyanov

Came to me yesterday controller from BMW, he will manage the volume and ATV2
ATV2 will operate via a universal IR remote.




























Body does not fit, we correct


















Board with buttons


















Here he encoder from BMW










and inside, inside full ambush there optical encoder.










Chef all was gone!
No, we did not stop.
Parse the ordinary encoder










Try on










And collect without shaft.










Milling the shaft BMW so he repeated the form of native tree




































Collect



















All even works.

something like this should eventually get



















to be continued


----------



## edouble101

Very cool!


----------



## req

i want to go to there.

how much did that endmill cost?


----------



## martyanov

req said:


> i want to go to there.
> 
> how much did that endmill cost?


2000$, Sieg U1 Mill


----------



## sbeezy

Marty you are a professional russian! i wish i was a badass like you sir! Good Job!


----------



## Inproof

no updates ??


----------



## req

i can not stop looking at that volume knob. 


it is gorgeous.


----------



## thehatedguy

That is pretty sweet isn't it?


----------



## j.key

req said:


> i can not stop looking at that volume knob.
> 
> 
> it is gorgeous.


I agree. me want one


----------



## SQram

I just read this entire build log for the 2nd time, absolutely impressive work sir!

Please keep the updates coming, they give me inspiration for my own build.

Oh, and I'd like a volume knob as well!!


----------



## Alextaastrup

Martyanov,

Was it you who helped with installation and tuning of the champion's car (Sergey Dubinin)? It is amazing job with 8 channels APL processor and fantastic results - 2 first places at Eurofinals in Zalzburg, March 2014. Congratulations!


----------



## req

man marty.

i need updates. i yearn for it.


----------



## pankrok

eventually somebody who dared to use 7" midbass on the dash ON A 2WAY FRONT STAGE without using a small size mid!
my compliments for your choices

(I think I hate you more than robolop right now )


----------



## captainobvious

I agree Andy. More updates needed. This is a really fantastic build with some seriously impressive work. Love it !


----------



## and_elli

pankrok said:


> eventually somebody who dared to use 7" midbass on the dash ON A 2WAY FRONT STAGE without using a small size mid!
> my compliments for your choices
> 
> (I think I hate you more than robolop right now )


He is not the first one i think, i know of one other guy former EMMA Champ SQ: Joakim's Bmw E34 Touring - ODR edition - Bilstereoforum - Sveriges största forum för bilstereo He is running Pioneer ODR Tweeter, 7 inch midrange and 10inch midbass up front and 18 inch sub


----------



## robolop

pankrok said:


> eventually somebody who dared to use 7" midbass on the dash ON A 2WAY FRONT STAGE without using a small size mid!
> my compliments for your choices
> 
> (I think I hate you more than robolop right now )


THX Mate


----------



## optimaprime

Marty where the hell are you !!!! i have a audio boner that needs audio porn and your build needs an ending so i can get mine


----------



## req

robolop said:


> THX Mate



:laugh:



this made me laugh more than it should have.
:biggrinflip:
:rockon:


----------



## optimaprime

req said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> this made me laugh more than it should have.
> :biggrinflip:
> :rockon:


It's funny man !


----------



## Victor_inox

pankrok said:


> eventually somebody who dared to use 7" midbass on the dash ON A 2WAY FRONT STAGE without using a small size mid!
> my compliments for your choices
> 
> (I think I hate you more than robolop right now )


Don`t hate- learn, from both of them.


----------



## robolop

Victor_inox said:


> Don`t hate- learn, from both of them.


----------



## pankrok

and_elli said:


> He is not the first one i think, i know of one other guy former EMMA Champ SQ: Joakim's Bmw E34 Touring - ODR edition - Bilstereoforum - Sveriges största forum för bilstereo He is running Pioneer ODR Tweeter, 7 inch midrange and 10inch midbass up front and 18 inch sub


right and wrong 
that was a 3way front stage actually since there was a 10" midbass plus sub woofer.
i am really digging the idea of 2way front stage with 7" midbass.
simple an d big altogether. 
I got bored of all these "tiny" 4 , 4,5" mids , ok they sound really nice but missing the size and the feeling of the real midrange drivers (of adequate size)

however I still hate them both  (damn you adn stuff )


----------



## deltasaurus

All I can say is Amazing! Been around several breathtaking installs in the last 28 years and this one is in my top 3. We need to see more awesomeness so give us an update, Please!
:speechless:


----------



## Alextaastrup

Fantastic, Sasha,

Please proceed, we are waiting for your heartbreaking updates


----------



## ALL4SPL

Straight up ecstasy, I love love love CRX's and the work in this install is just beyond words!


----------



## martyanov

Hello friends! 
The work continues. 
Finally completed the monitor.

Now I have my own powder coating. 
Here is the mounting plate of the screen.

























Infrared sensor. Now he settled outside.

























Flex secured and pasted Alcantara.

















Chrome part just painted in black.









Motor connecting









Up sensor



































Specially made ​​controller connects ACC, handbrake, and operated with an infrared remote control.

























YouTube - Video


----------



## ironman80

Amazing install! One of the most interesting in Russia.


----------



## req

WOO! An update, I don't know how I've missed this! that screen looks beautiful marty!!!


----------



## noah

just read the whole thread - very cool stuff!! 
can't wait for the interior trim :2thumbsup:


----------



## oscardillo

Impressive, waiting updates.


----------



## JayinMI

I was watching some of your videos, Marty and saw the one where you were testing a "neutral safety switch." Curious how you did that? On a couple of my previous cars, I did something similar where I mounted a magnet to the bushing for the shift cable and put a magnetic reed switch underneath where it would be in neautral. As long as it went back to center when in neutral, it would show ground. If you moved it, it wouldn't. 

Wondering how you did yours.

Jay


----------



## ulis27

Awesome installation!!


----------



## lsm

Amazing Work! Sub'd.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

This is absolutely amazing! I am stunned at your skill level sir!


----------

